# Wretched excesses in classical music



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm afraid this one will be hard to top.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Very clever . . .


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

This is a little excessive.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Remind me not to let this guy play my piano.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

I could swear I heard a mistake.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

DeepR said:


> This is a little excessive.


You can't say this guy lacks passion.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

DeepR said:


> This is a little excessive.


This, from the same guy, is also amusing (3:05 - 3:55).


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

...............


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Lang Lang on speed.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Lisztian said:


> This, from the same guy, is also amusing (3:05 - 3:55).


Same guy in 2019


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

DeepR said:


> This is a little excessive.


Slow dull playing
Snooze fest


----------



## dismrwonderful (May 5, 2013)

I like the piece. I do object, at times, to the excessive amount of rubato that some performers use.

Dan


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I was just searching Youtube for a video of Lang Lang giving rather excessive performances of Rachmaninoff's Prelude Op. 23 No. 2 and No. 5. Seems to have been removed. Turns out, Lang Lang is now giving masterclasses on Op. 23 No. 5. Ah well, who am I to judge anyway.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

The road of excess leads to the palace of wisdom, 
especially in New Orleans on a Saturday night.
—Eubie Blake


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

...............


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

RICK RIEKERT said:


>


Perhaps just like impresario Serge Diaghilev after the premiere of the Rite of Spring!


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

Larkenfield said:


> ...............


...............


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

The only thing I can think of that might approach that level of absurd excess is the infamous Maximiano Cobra's half-tempo garbage:









But at least there's something to listen to there. You have to be a gullible fool to buy a CD with 50 tracks of silence.


----------

